# Moving to Kota Kinabalu



## King Kenny (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi all,

First time poster: we will be moving to KK in August. Does anyone have any recommendations relating to everything really!

We have two young children (6 and 3) so will be looking for family friendly condo or house with swimming pool, etc. Are there any condos/estates to avoid or recommend?

I'm sure there's a 1000 questions I could ask, but that's probably the most fundamental!


----------

